

Robot Stitches a Grape Back Together - patrickaljord
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XdC1HUp-rU&feature=youtu.be

======
ColinWright
Human controlled robot arms:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9519316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9519316)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9517813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9517813)

It's an ad for da Vinci surgery.

